# Think I'm done with the 06 Brute



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm looking to replace and I can say I'm not 100% happy with the Kawi.

Looking at the 680 Rincon due to reliability but want to keep my blood green because I love the power and all the mods.

Tell me what you would buy today, but I'm not spending $13+k on a CanAm or $11+k on a Popo....thats just stupid. I'm not cheap and the price is not the issue, I just don't see the value.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Then you are right back at...Kawie...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed: Its hard to get everything (power, comfort, dependability, and price) all for anything close to what the brute costs. Trust me, I know EXACTLY how you feel. The way I ride my brute means I spend just as much time fixing it as I do riding it.....if not more lol. I've learned, if I keep it out of the rack deep stuff that it always comes home in just as good of shape as when it left, but thats just not fun. When I ride hard something usually happens, and most of my issues is honestly just leaky seals....we all know kawi seals suck but what can you do? Nothing else compares to the brute as far as the performance vs price ratio. Its taken me several years to pull the trigger on a Gade, but I finally did it and I love it. I had alot of the plastic off of it tonight just to go through and familiarize myself with it and I must say the layout of the electronics, wiring, exhaust pipe placement, abundance of heat shields, and ease of access to nearly all components is awesome. I can actually look and see what my money went towards, not anything under the plastics that looks poorly made or designed, everything seems very well thought out. The popo's are nice bikes too, ride like a dream, although I'm not 100% happy with the way that they deliver power to the ground....just feels weird to me, almost like its weak/no seat of the pants thrill. You could get a rincon, thats a super dependable bike, but runs like an old dog...lack of power. Same goes for the Grizzly IMO, plus they are priced pretty high. Really anything thats a single cylinder just cant be compared to the v-twin power that you are used to and have come to expect. I say go and check out the 2012 Brute. I looked at a couple of them, kawi has made alot of changes to them, pretty much everything seems beneficial, but I don't know if the overall quality has really changed. The newly designed wire harness and location of the electronics seems better though, front diff looks different, new designed rear engine seal, optional power steering....and it goes on. Thats about all I can think up to say for now, I'll stop writing this novel for now lol.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^great post filthy! I like to see when people actually give a crap about what they are saying!!!

Looking at the 680 Rincon due to reliability but want to keep my blood green because I love the power and all the mods.

Its a give and take kinda deal! We all wish we had reliability with our modded quads that we run threw the harshest conditions, but that just cant happen. Really just think of what you want to be doing with ur riding style for the next 2-5 yrs. Either way you will have maintenance just depends how much!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

If it was up to me, I would buy a MudPro 700. It's already snorkeled, can handle bigger tires stock, and the price it not bad. But I also like the Rincon 680 for the price and the Hondamatic transmission.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

for the prices i've paid to fix my kawi I could have bought a can am. My next will be a can am 100%.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

skid said:


> for the prices i've paid to fix my kawi I could have bought a can am. My next will be a can am 100%.


 What did you do to go through 2 engines lol ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

skid said:


> for the prices i've paid to fix my kawi I could have bought a can am. My next will be a can am 100%.


Oh...just wait until you have to go through the C/A....brrr...lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Kawi parts r expensive up in this neck of the woods, then if you order out of the states you gotta pay for shipping taxes and all that good stuff, so either way you get screwed.:nutkick:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought my brute second hand, did every single mod on it and it still cost me a few 1000 less then a new can am. That's Canadian though.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got a new can am 1000 it is the sickest bike I have ever ridden and well worth the extra money!!!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you look around some dealers have the Popo's for cheap. Three guys i ride with went out of state to get theirs amd they got it like 1,500 cheaper. Also they got the top of the line 850 Polaris makes. Everything you could get them with came on it.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

polaris is the cheapest around where i live, could have got a 2012 popo 800 for 1800$ cheaper then my brute, and my brute is only a 650i. brute looks so much better though..


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

My next one will be a side by side if I ever decide to get rid of the old brute. One nice thing Bout the brute is you can do everything yourself.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

brute21 said:


> My next one will be a side by side if I ever decide to get rid of the old brute. One nice thing Bout the brute is you can do everything yourself.


Yeah I'm sold on a RZR. Im in too deep though to get anything else lol




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got a buddy that rides a Suzuki King Quad 750, it's been a good bike and VERY comfortable to ride. But like said above, my next one will be a Rzr.


----------



## UrbanKnight (Jul 2, 2011)

I recently made the switch from Brute 750 to Canned Ham myself and couldn;t be happier.... Other than single brake lever, there is NOTHING I don;t like better on the Canny....

Buy used, new prices are rediculous, but so are Kawi's new pricing....


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

I am a new owner to the Brute and pretty much happy...I don't know what you guys paid new for your Brutes but I paid 7300 out the door for mine and it's a 2011? Can Am's are way to over priced though, alot of you guys must be rich, or lotto winners to even afford them? aren't they Canadian though? like the PoPo's....? I owned a 600 v-twin 2003 back in the days and little by little started falling apart, my boy bought it off of me, and basically had to rebuild the engine, cooling system, and all the bushings for the suspension....like new now but not too happy with it....


----------



## bfbrian (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ I agree the price on the new Kawi is crazy. I know they made a lot of improvements. But price was one of the best things about the Brute. I know everything cost more now. When I bought my 06 750 it was most definately the best bang for the buck. Paid 6580.00 out the door straight off the showroom floor with a Warn 2500lb winch already installed. I did my shopping and found the best deal. I am ready to pass it down to my son and buy a new one or a SxS. It is bad when I can buy a decent 4x4 jeep for the price of a new kawi or a SxS.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got more tied up in my 08 brute then I paid for my brand new gade w/2yr extended warranty a few days ago :bigeyes:. I was thinking about the value of my barn the night before last......got an 05 BF 750 with the basics, 08 BF 750 LOADED TO THE MAX, and 11' Gade 800X with just tires so far.....but from what I've paid for everything I got around $35k just in atv's....not to mention my daughter's little bike and the dirtbike, plus tools etc lol. 
I gotta say after finally getting to go out on the gade last night I definitely like everything about it, but I still love the ole blue brute.....ain't nothing else out there that I've ridden thats like it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow some of these prices are harsh my buddy just got a new 12 750brute (no power steering) for 7800.00 out the door with a four year warranty and I only paid7200 for my 11 over a year ago.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH (Feb 3, 2012)

Can-Am or Another Brute would be my choices but it is just an opinion and we all know what opinions are like! LOL
Both machines have great potential and strong motors. We have not seen a lot of issues with either brand with the guys on our team. If you like the Brute then go for it. The newer ones are fuel injected so that alone is a bonus over carbed models. If your a "No replacement for Displacement" type of guy then either an Outlander or Renegade 1000 will fill the bill. I love the 1000 CC motor in my Commander I can only image what it would be like in something that weighs 1/2 what the Commander does. Either way I don't think you could go wrong.


----------

